# Young Guinea Fowl-West Iowa



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

Currently have around 65 guinea keets in the the 3+ week age range. 3 dollars each. Main colors are lavender and pearl, sometimes a white in there. Pickup only, around denison iowa area. 










Good birds to convert your insect pests into tasty meat and eggs.


----------

